# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Vieques?

## JoshA

We'll be spending a few days there soon. I know about the bioluminescent bay and a bit about the beaches. Does anyone have any suggestions for restaurants and activities?

----------


## jfinance

Josh--

Did you see the threads in the Puerto Rico/Dominican section of the board?  There are several about Vieques.  I am going back for the third time in April.  The last time I was there was two years ago, so any information is pretty dated, but send me a PM if you have specific questions.

jeff

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Jeff. Should have thought to post and/or look under PR section - duh. Looks like you and a few others had good experiences. Sea, sand and sun - perfect.

----------

